# Modern Pocket Watch Transformation



## wilsy_71uk (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok - here goes. I am a complete novice in this area. A work colleague told me about this forum.

I bought a cheap 40mm dia pocket watch from a table top sale. I have been told that the movement inside is a plastic miyota type movement 1L45M which sits in a white nylon cage and is now u/s. The hands have also been damaged. I use this watch as part of a costume in period re-enactments. The truth is I absolutely adore the case. It's one of those that when you push the crown a metal half case flips open to reveal the glass and face. What I would like to do is replace the face, hands and movement with something more substantial. (the face is a bit bland). I have been told about Cousins and replacing just the movement should be easy enough but where can I get new hands and face. I was also wondering about the movements. The current movement is much smaller than the watch and has to sit in this white nylon cage. Can you get 40mm size movements and/or maybe replace it all with a wind movement?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

From your description I would guess that you have a wristwatch movement in a Hunter case, more than likely Chinese made. What you propose seems to be a lot of trouble/expense to go to for something without sentimental value.

Ebay is awash with cheap Chinese Hunter Case pocket watches for a few pounds.

Another route - which is probably cheaper and certainly less hassle - would be to search ebay for Swiss made pocket watches from the 50's/60's or the robust Hunter Cased Russian Molnija

e.g.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum wilsy.

You say that you are using the atch in period re enactments.

What period are you looking at?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

"The current movement is much smaller than the watch and has to sit in this white nylon cage. Can you get 40mm size movements and/or maybe replace it all with a wind movement ?"

....... does yours look something similar to this ?


----------



## wilsy_71uk (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys and thanks for replying

DJH584 The period is America's Old West - so it is a typical Cowboy style costume. I don't want to turn it into something really expensive as it is prone to taking a battering because there is a bit of stunt work involved, falling etc. The case is robust enough and it is the case I love and it is a really solid feeling watch. I have also taken to wearing the watches with modern day waistcoats so they have become interchangeable between wardrobes.

Julian - thanks for the ebay suggestion. I may have found a cheap watch where I do not like the case as much and could maybe just swap the movements over. But then I will be left again with an empty case that I would maybe want to make into a fully functional watch someday so it would be nice to be able to buy a 40mm face and hands too.

And yes that is what it looks like - I'm going to attempt to drop in some images here so hope it works.


----------



## wilsy_71uk (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't seem to get this working


----------



## wilsy_71uk (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok - here are some sharing links instead - lol

https://www.dropbox.com/s/du69kbt39x4s7gl/1sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyxtolzy4ptne0p/2sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i30577zc7ladx01/3sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2k975dnk9cb33l1/4sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uwfvuuqbrpnlssg/5sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/92k8rpb2vss0v43/6sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i3u3c660rhfficf/7sml.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t9izfr64domu0xf/8sml.jpg


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I suspect that your planned modifications will require skills and equipment not readily available. The cost will be out of proportion to the worth of the end result.

Companies like Ingersoll produced cheap 'Dollar' watches for the American market - it would almost certainly be this type of watch that would have been used by working men.

Google 'dollar pocket watch usa' - much more authentic and undoubtedly cheaper in the long run.

Julian (L)


----------

